# Went to Gator Lake



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to Gator Lakes at Hurlburt Field today and tossed a few from the bank. Got a few hits but brought nothin in. There were two guys out there on a Bass Tracker. They told me they didn't get anything today, but they hooked a big one yesterday. They said they couldn't see any bedding going on because of the dark tint of the water. 

Those guys recommended Memorial Lake at Eglin AFB--on base for bedding Bass fishing. Anybody fished there? If so, how was it? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I fish that lake as well. Water is very clear. I just don't get out there that often. Boat ramphas beenin dire need of repairs.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going there either tomorrow or Friday just to checkout the ramp--no fishing. Have you gotten your boat in there? If so, how difficult was it?

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I have put my v-hull in there several times. Most people that launch there use an aluminum boat. There is nopost thereto tie your boat on. Ramp is gravel and a steeper incline than Gator Lake. People spin tires on the ramp an leave big holes that you need to dodge with your trailer. I have bottomed out thetrailer on the the ramp before. I was going to bring a shovel w/me the next time to fill in the holes. You need to be aware of the water levels there too because it will dry up and be unfishable. I haven't been there this year yet. Caught some nice ones last year.

Did you get your trailer lights fixed yet?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I will do a thorough inspection of the boat ramp tomorrow and post a report. I'm interesting in fishing the place because of the assumed low fishing pressure, clear water, and bedding action when they're ready...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Lower Memorial is ok around bedding time. The water is very clear. Try Upper memorial. It's loaded with big fish.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you get a 17' Bass boat in Upper Memorial? Does it have a boat ramp? If so, where is the boat ramp? I'm going there tomorrow to chck it out...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

I doubt you can get a 17' in Upper Memorial. The south entrance to the boat ramp has been closed off. You have to come down the dirt road from the north. I wouldn't try towing a trailer down that road. Most guys throw a jon boat in the bed of their truck. I've stopped driving that road. I either jump the curb at the south end or park by the woods and walk. If you have a jon boat, it's worth the effort to get in there. 



You can get a 17' in Lower Memorial. Much easier access there.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I see what you mean. I went there today to take a look and that dirt road is very narrow. I won't be taking my boat there. 

I went to the Lower Memorial and took a look at the boat ramp. It looks good, the water is deep at the moment and the gravel on the bank is smooth without pot holes. I won't be going tomorrow because I want to put a Keel Guard on first. Also, I need to try the East River again to checkout my motor...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Better luck next time man!


----------

